# Roof Problem. open rear lock



## apostolis (Apr 15, 2009)

I have a problem when i'm trying to open the roof. It gives an error saying "open rear lock". The manual says to open and close the trunk but nothing happens. I changed the rear lock from a friends Eos but still nothing. My lock works fine on his car.
Any ideas?


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Roof Problem. open rear lock (apostolis)*

When you changed the lock were there any electrical connections involved or did you swap just the mechanical lock. It sounds like "open rear lock" can perhaps mean an open electrical circuit to the rear lock sensor. Additionally, how do you know which rear lock this warning is for? There are multiple locks, front and rear trunk lid, rear window, ect. A quick search of the Bentley manual references the following:
Rear Window Frame Left/Right Lock sensor
Rear Lock 
Rear Lid Lock
Rear Shelf lock sensor
Roof pillar lock sensor
Sure would be nice if the Bentley manual had diagnostics to help trouble shoot these rather cryptic MFD messages.


----------



## apostolis (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Roof Problem. open rear lock (solarflare)*

You have absolutelly right about your comments. I changed the one that is on the port. After some testings i found out that while i press the button and the roof starts to go back after a while i have this error message and the operation stops. But if i press the button on the driver door to open the trunk the operation completes with no probs. At least i can open and close the roof again. 
So the problem is that while the operation is started at a specific time th trunc unlocks to release the door to open all the way back. In my case this is the problem


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Roof Problem. open rear lock (apostolis)*

That's very interesting that you can press the trunk release button on the door and have the top complete.. Still could be mechanical if the lock mechanism is sticky or too tight, not releasing the trunk when commanded OR the signal from the roof controller is not reaching the lock solenoid. I don't have access to the bentley manual right now so I don't know for sure but I'd bet the door button talks to the roof controller to pop the trunk the same way pushing the roof button would cause the trunk to pop. Perhaps you have a sticky or lazy lock latch mechanism. Does it work properly sometimes? Is the rear latch mechanism (the one that opens with the door button) the one you swapped?


----------



## apostolis (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Roof Problem. open rear lock (solarflare)*

The lock i swapped is the one that opens with the trunc. I have allready ordered the mechanism. Hope is that as you said sticky or lach. I ended to the same conclusion with you
But i cant have it before next Thursday. I have to wait till then. Thanks for the help.


----------



## apostolis (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Roof Problem. open rear lock (apostolis)*

I've solved the problem. I just take off the bottom rear lock and put it back again. Maybe something stuck and with the removal it came back to normal.


----------



## Dwris84 (Mar 19, 2021)

apostolis said:


> *Re: Roof Problem. open rear lock (solarflare)*
> 
> The lock i swapped is the one that opens with the trunc. I have allready ordered the mechanism. Hope is that as you said sticky or lach. I ended to the same conclusion with you
> But i cant have it before next Thursday. I have to wait till then. Thanks for the help.





apostolis said:


> *Re: Roof Problem. open rear lock (apostolis)*
> 
> I've solved the problem. I just take off the bottom rear lock and put it back again. Maybe something stuck and with the removal it came back to normal.


ijust Bought mine and it’s having the same issue!?? How can I get it fixed? I’ve never worked with a car like this. Is there any guide or anything?


----------

